# 768G gulf oil depot



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I started to take it apart and he hot paint on the bottom of tanks whats a good way to get the paint off without ruinen the tanks any idears would be greatful. Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Even after you clean the tanks the decals, handrails and ladders are still missing. Have you considered buying two 625 Gulf tank cars and using those parts? They would not cost more than $15ea.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

No i didnt but i ordered what i needed the house and roof r missing to did get some paint off with dawn luke warm water and very soft tooth brush. Paid 30.00 with shipping 768g didnt cost me anything he was going to dump it. So i said i will take it. Thanks for the i dear.

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not believe soap will take the silver paint off. I like Tom's idea of buying 2 Gulf tank cars to replace
the tanks. You will have the decals and railings and ladders already in place. That will give you some extra
trucks and wheels also. A Gulf depot is on my want list. They are not cheap. Decent one will run 100.00.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Year i know it was just get lucky once in a while when o went to hobby shop to ck out other things he had that. Like i said he was going to toss it. So i took it. It is a good idea what tom said . parts r on there way.
Thanks Al


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For those wondering what's it looks like here, American Flyer Oil Supply Depot #768G, Gulf tanks, green base C-7 Showing age. | #458859252
Looks like the tanks should come off?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Have tanks off already that how i saw the green paint underneath and some spots on end have repaint base to and the oil fillers not exactly the name of them there painted silver on mine should be black. Like a challenge. Wish i didnt have to but no choice. Thanks for the picture Big Ed. 
Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Al I agree with Tom and mopac, get two 625 Gulf cars. Cheap way to go. Just make sure the Gulf decals aren't messed up. Good ones sell cheap on eBay because there were so many made. Too bad there aren't any train shows. No freight to pay. 

Kenny.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I know i will look on ebay i just found from the vender i buy parts and other suff. that the train show in January has been canceled the one in springfield mass. That sucks because thats the only show that comes around my area. And that show is 2 1/2 hours from house i look forward for it every year.
.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Gee a train show cancellation. Naturally. Bummer Al.


----------

